# FOR THOSE WHO HAVE RECOVERED:



## Acoustics (Jun 5, 2011)

I have been doing GREAT lately, I got a job, about to go back to school, got basically 3 girlfriends, I haven't been thinking about DP very much at ALL lately, and I've been feeling about 80% real. BUT, a friends suggested I see this movie "Yellow Brick Road" which is basically about people going insane and losing their minds. Of course, for some reason this sent me spiraling back into a state of DP, and I'm feeling a little better now about 20 mins afterwards. Has anybody else experienced this? Like I was doing amazing today, then after this I try to think back to my day and it is as if it didn't even happen, like my life is almost "restarting" every time I think about it.. Weird. Will I go back to the way I was earlier today? Will I have to do all that work again to feel that way again? Or will it be easier now? UGH thanks guys.


----------



## PhoenixDown (Mar 3, 2011)

Acoustics said:


> I have been doing GREAT lately, I got a job, about to go back to school, got basically 3 girlfriends, I haven't been thinking about DP very much at ALL lately, and I've been feeling about 80% real. BUT, a friends suggested I see this movie "Yellow Brick Road" which is basically about people going insane and losing their minds. Of course, for some reason this sent me spiraling back into a state of DP, and I'm feeling a little better now about 20 mins afterwards. Has anybody else experienced this? Like I was doing amazing today, then after this I try to think back to my day and it is as if it didn't even happen, like my life is almost "restarting" every time I think about it.. Weird. Will I go back to the way I was earlier today? Will I have to do all that work again to feel that way again? Or will it be easier now? UGH thanks guys.


thoughts shouldn't cause you spiral back into DP. A movie should not be able to effect you in any significant way. So main answer, nothing has changed.


----------



## RamonX (Feb 10, 2011)

Acoustics said:


> I have been doing GREAT lately, I got a job, about to go back to school, got basically 3 girlfriends, I haven't been thinking about DP very much at ALL lately, and I've been feeling about 80% real. BUT, a friends suggested I see this movie "Yellow Brick Road" which is basically about people going insane and losing their minds. Of course, for some reason this sent me spiraling back into a state of DP, and I'm feeling a little better now about 20 mins afterwards. Has anybody else experienced this? Like I was doing amazing today, then after this I try to think back to my day and it is as if it didn't even happen, like my life is almost "restarting" every time I think about it.. Weird. Will I go back to the way I was earlier today? Will I have to do all that work again to feel that way again? Or will it be easier now? UGH thanks guys.


Three girlfriends? Wow, that should provide some healthy distractions
Look at it this way: The fact that watching this movie causes your DP to return proves that it is fear related. So the way forward is to acknowledge that and forget about the movie, forbid yourself to obsess over it and return to the positive mindset, and keep in mind that setbacks are allways part of the recovery process.


----------



## sue (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi, setbacks are normal on the road to recovery. i always read this article when i had setback to make me move forward.

http://www.anxietynomore.co.uk/anxiety_setbacks.html


----------

